
Facebook’s endgame: Getting inside your wallet - rblion
https://www.fastcompany.com/90395840/with-its-libra-cryptocurrency-facebook-wants-to-live-forever
======
aphextim
Tin Foil Hat Theory:

Step 1 - Create your own digital currency.

Step 2 - Assign everyone a social 'credit rating'

Step 3 - Get public services to adopt your digital currency.

Step 4 - Get government to adopt your digital currency.

Step 5 - Gateway certain public events/services depending on social credit
score/pay with digital currency you can only acquire with a good standing
social score.

Step 6 - Loans, services, ability to pay and interact with society depends on
your social credit score and access to the digital currency.

Step 7 - One world cashless society with a privately controlled currency to
keep citizens in line.

All kidding aside, I am sure they see value in becoming their own bank and not
having to pay 3rd parties all the times for transactions. Heck they may
convince employees to be paid in libra and other things which would cost them
less in fees compared to using the traditional banking system.

